# Wisdom



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know most all of you are following the Bamacare ups and downs. It affects all of us one way or another. reminds me of a joke- one the politicians should take to heart-they won't- do you know the difference between god and a doctor?? God knows he is not a doc!!!
Politicians obviously were clueless when they passed bummercare- those famous words of one of my favorite people " we will have to pass the law and then figure out what is in it" ring so loud right now.Perfect example of their wisdom "
"Everyone over 30, including men and women beyond childbearing age, are required to have maternity coverage. However, in Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius's own words, "For the young and healthy...under 30-year-olds will have a choice also of a catastrophic plan that has no maternity coverage."
Any body that thinks that is going to work must live in a monastary.
Well now that I have had my weekly rant and probably pushed any and all boundaries I shall end with the political cartoon for the day. For those of you that are old enough to remember another very charismatic man and speaker-JFK when he made the mistake at the Bay of Pigs- he got up and said it was my error- the fault is all mine........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ....For those of you that are old enough to remember another very charismatic man and speaker-JFK when he made the mistake at the Bay of Pigs- he got up and said it was my error- the fault is all mine........View attachment 33707



And it wasn't even his fault, but he took the heat anyway. Mentioning JFK in the same paragraph as Barry Soetoro is a sin, but god forgives you because you are making a valid comparison. JFK had his faults just like us all, but what got him killed wasn't high crimes and misdemeanors and outright treason like nearly every president has been guilty of since him; what got JFK killed was that he grew a conscience and tried to actually uphold his oath of office. God rest his philandering soul but he was a damn good man in my book.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> And it wasn't even his fault, but he took the heat anyway. Mentioning JFK in the same paragraph as Barry Soetoro is a sin, but god forgives you because you are making a valid comparison. JFK had his faults just like us all, but what got him killed wasn't high crimes and misdemeanors and outright treason like nearly every president has been guilty of since him; what got JFK killed was that he grew a conscience and tried to actually uphold his oath of office. God rest his philandering soul but he was a damn good man in my book.




Not a JFK fan but he knew the rules- where the buck stopped- you have to respect that about the man. Goes one helluva long ways with myself and most.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

It was only the past decade or so after having read several bio's about Kennedy (even apart form the numerous asisnination books) that I grew to appreciate him and the unwinnable position he was in. When you study the course of his life and the decisions he made, he seemed almost destined to run afoul of the evil that controls this planet. He made some bad decisions and yes was a playboy. He was also a victim of, and helped create, a perfect storm of forces that doomed him. But while inadvertantly sealing his own fate, he took time to save the planet from near certain destruction.

Factoid: The only other man tat was wounded besides JFK and Connelly o that day was a man named James Tague. He was living in Bonham at that time but was in Dallas on business. He didn't even know the Pres was coming through and got caught up in the traffic. When he discovered what was happening he got out to watch the pres go by just in time to witness the shootings, and to get a slight wound in his cheek. He still lives here in Bonham and has written a book. I haven't bought it yet but one of my friends in town who owns the local mail cebter behind the post office has them for sale and says the book isn't a POS just to try to make a dollar but that it's a fascinating book with substance. I think I'll give it a try.

Edit 11/1/13 13:32 - I just called my friend T who owns the The Warehouse (the mail center) and asked him if there were any books left and there wasn't. So he Called Mr. Tague and asked him to bring some more copies, so I am getting a signed copy when I go to town. But I got some of my facts wrong. At the time he was living in Euless which is a mid city next to Dallas, and was not in Dallas on business he was meeting his then girlfriend (now wife) for lunch. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, those that make these mistakes never have to pay for the damage they cause others. The youth of this country will pay for the mistakes and damages of the people in Washington that pass changes so they can feel good. (Right now you and everyone in the country is over $120,000 each in debt because of Washington. Feel good?)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> And it wasn't even his fault, but he took the heat anyway. Mentioning JFK in the same paragraph as Barry Soetoro is a sin, but god forgives you because you are making a valid comparison. JFK had his faults just like us all, but what got him killed wasn't high crimes and misdemeanors and outright treason like nearly every president has been guilty of since him; what got JFK killed was that he grew a conscience and tried to actually uphold his oath of office. God rest his philandering soul but he was a damn good man in my book.



He knew what his job title meant- it was not Ike's fault- the guys down the street McNamara's- It was his he had something that is extinct in politicians now- HE HAD HONOR!!!!!!!!!!!! The DAMN buck stopped right there.........
As the line in a movie we love says-"We will never see the likes of them again" I sadly think this is true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

No Alan actually I don't owe a single cent lawfully, but I am forced to pay anyway at the threat of incarceration, or death if I resist that unlawful incarceration. We might not want to continue this thread lol. I will gracefully bow out now . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey I know I am maybe over the edge here on the rules- keep it civil and friendly and maybe the people in power will let it go- one bit of nastiness and I will request it deleted... PS- I am not saying anybody has done anything wrong- well maybe me :eek::oops::( Just wanted friendly discussion...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 1, 2013)

If this thread disappears, I will understand. (or maybe the NSA or WH made it and posters disappear??)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ...Just wanted friendly discussion...........



That's why I am bowing out I know my limits - I get too worked up. Y'all can have a great discussion about it as long as I stay out - my panties get too tight when I discuss this stuff . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's why I am bowing out I know my limits - I get too worked up. Y'all can have a great discussion about it as long as I stay out - my panties get too tight when I discuss this stuff . . . .



You are not alone my friend.................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 1, 2013)

A whopping 6 people signed up for bum care the first day.... less than 2000 in the first month.... and millions of people will be without insurance due to they're policies being cancelled come January 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 1, 2013)

93 million peoples insurance policies will increase between 15 and 100% as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> 93 million peoples insurance policies will increase between 15 and 100% as well


 Mine went up 25% last year and about the same this year. But I am lucky the deductible went from 3500 to 6500 so I am paying more but getting a bunch less. 
Looks like the insurance companies are the real winners- why does that not surprise me...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ...I am lucky the deductible went from 3500 to 6500 so I am paying more but getting a bunch less. ...



I like the model. It's sort of the the same as saying, the people posing as elected representatives may be corrupt, but at least they're screwing us too. 

I did not actually say that; I am not actually posting in this thread (running for office soon just trying to perfect my doublespeak).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought that this thread had gotten the ax earlier....kinda glad that it did not. We ARE seeing some major history being made in American politics, and frank discussion about the lack of integrity in the highest offices should ensue 
in EVERY forum in our great nation. Carry on-----

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 1, 2013)

While I have problems with insurance companies. I believe the Obamacare law was designed to provide poor service at higher costs. Much of the cost increases come directly from the requirements of Obamacare. The lie about being able to keep old insurance was made so the bill would be passed. Between 45% and 65% of all people covered by previous policies were required to be changed by the bill. As a result, older policies did not qualify under Obamacare. The reasoning being that Single payer system will then be forced on us as the only option. Once single payer gets forced on us there will be No Health insurance. The government will provide all health care services. Not only will your taxes sky rocket to include increases over and beyond your health insurance premiums but your guarantee of service vanishes. Only those that the government approves will be treated. You can imagine if the IRS does not like what political group you belong to, you could be disqualified by that. So what little of your freedom of speech remains will go down the tubes quickly if you want to stay alive.

Sorry, ... that is my rant..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree with Mike and Alan. I also definitely agree with Kevin. This is a hazardous subject- please everyone be nice so the big guy does not have to do his job and eliminate it.

To Alan's insurance comments. Washington- the state changed the rules in the 90's- rates have gone up ever since. We are listing more then any other state because we have been down this road for a while. So let's have some number. I am 63 -non smoker- not overweight nor have any chronic diseases. Get my check up every year. last year $450 a month- no Pharms (we get them out of Canada) $3500 deductible. Now $530 $6500 deduct- no pharms. I am covered for maternity, 19yr olds dental, eye and health. Youngest child is 28 and we will be having no more.........


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

Alan, we have much more in common than I realized.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2013)

I should resist, but alas, I cannot...

I sort of feel bad for the folks who are being duped into participating in the exchanges here. Perhaps things are different in other states, but locally, I don't know of any providers who have signed up to be in network for the exchange plans. In other words, these folks are not buying health insurance... They're buying a card... A card that no physician's office will accept. I heard someone on TV say it's a bit like buying a gym membership but not having access to the pool, the machines, or any other amenities. Of course, I mostly feel bad for the taxpayers since we're picking up the tab.

On the bright side, if that amorous moose takes a liking to Mike, at least his maternity costs will be covered(once the new deductible has been met, of course)!:)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kathie's dad went into the hospital this week- he is ok- just a little light headed. Hell he is 90 this month. Kathie had to go in and take care of the paperwork- he has fairly advanced dementia. Kathie was a IBM trained systems analyst/applications manager. She wrote the programs for the clinic she worked for to go electronic 7 yrs ago and they took all their 20 million+- records with the in the transition. She is meticulous with paperwork- not like a walnut1950 type that we all know.... While she was at the hospital it was painfully obvious to her that they were in the middle of a software transition. Nothing was working right. Yesterday morning her dad went home- end of story- but no- we got a call from a nurse today about procedures for releasing her dad tomorrow. Nurse wanted to talk to Kathie's mom. She explained that she was the person to talk to and that her dad was released yesterday AM. The nurse proceeded to tell Kathie that she had to talk to her mom about release- Kathie explained that this would be difficult because her mom had died 7 yrs ago and that the paperwork showed these facts. Nurse explained they were having some software glitches. I wonder how many people get overcharged by these "glitches" or worse. Probably not the best time to be going to the hospital- doin too much in too little time................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I should resist, but alas, I cannot...
> 
> I sort of feel bad for the folks who are being duped into participating in the exchanges here. Perhaps things are different in other states, but locally, I don't know of any providers who have signed up to be in network for the exchange plans. In other words, these folks are not buying health insurance... They're buying a card... A card that no physician's office will accept. I heard someone on TV say it's a bit like buying a gym membership but not having access to the pool, the machines, or any other amenities. Of course, I mostly feel bad for the taxpayers since we're picking up the tab.
> 
> On the bright side, if that amorous moose takes a liking to Mike, at least his maternity costs will be covered(once the new deductible has been met, of course)!:)



Man that would be the ugliest moose ya ever saw............ Laughing till I have tears smiley............


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's why I am bowing out I know my limits - I get too worked up. Y'all can have a great discussion about it as long as I stay out - my panties get too tight when I discuss this stuff . . . .


 

I stopped wearing panties...I go with a G-string now! No bunching up in the wrong places and it keeps those unwanted lines showing through my skirt....

Ummm, maybe I should seek out some therapy?





Scott (if voting mattered, they wouldn't let us do it) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> ...if voting mattered, they wouldn't let us do it....



I can't believe I've never heard this before - but it's dang sure true. I'm adding that to my list of rote replies to people when they say I have no right to complain if I don't vote. My thinking is just the opposite. THEY have no right to complain SINCE they keep voting the same crooks into office over and over - voting simply validates and supports a totally corrupt system. Typical conversation:

_Yeah but what's the alternative!?

Well, if I stop banging my head against the wall I will stop getting concussions. 

Oh c'mon that's not a fair cmparison.

Why not?

Because if I don't cast my vote for the least awful creep then the worst awful creep wins.

They're both awful creeps, you just admitted it. I refuse to vote for awful creeps for any reason.

Well, you'll never get a perfect candidate.

I'm not looking for a perfect candidate, just one that's not an awful creep. 

That will never happen.

Then I will never vote again.

Then you have no right to complain.

Says who?

Says me, the voter. The guy helping to put awful creeps in office each and every time. 

I see. Thanks for clearing that up. _


This conversation with myself was brought to you by me. And me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

